# Malt List



## therook (31/8/06)

Has anyone come up with a list of all the diff types of Malts for each company and in what beer you would use them?

rook


----------



## pint of lager (31/8/06)

As far as I can recall, the different brands of malt available in Australia to the homebrewer are:
Bairds
Weyermann
Powells
Joe White Malting
Hoepfener

Have a browse at the manufacturer's websites. Don't bother with Joe White, they point you to brewcraft.

The Weyermann site is pretty comprehensive, the link is in the links section on this site.

Bairds website

Greg Lemis site has a number of grain links.

Many of the homebrew shops, for example Grain and Grape in Melbourne and Eastern Suburbs brewing in Sydney have details on the different malts on their websites.


----------



## razz (31/8/06)

TR, try googleing the malt companies by name. I know Powell's list their malts and the beers they can be used in.


----------



## Jazman (31/8/06)

dont think hoepfner is avaliable but dont forget too barret and burson


----------



## therook (1/9/06)

POL,some good info there....thanks.


Do brewers have a preferance to what Brand they buy and why?

rook


----------



## razz (1/9/06)

I've always bought mine from G&G in Melbourne. Their stock appears to be fresh whenever I order and the malts do make very tasty beers along with excellent extraction rates. I usually buy JW or lately Weyermann's.


----------

